# Rocky Escaped!!!



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Again,

I can't tell you how frustrated I am right now..Rocky came out of his room, I went to bring him back and he took off through the kitchen, found the back door and out he went. I just got back after looking 2 hours for him, spotted him on the roof with the others, ran to my apartment to get seed and tried to catch him which he wanted nothing to do with me! After 40 minutes of trying to get him, he took off alone and now I don't see him at all...He's still only 1 1/2 Months old and I was planning to keep him...

The problem is, he has never been out alone, no food or water knowledge and there are many cruel people around here not to mention Cats, Cars and the arshole that poisoned 6 of them a few Months ago should Rocky decide to hang around here..Its also going to rain soon and very hard...If I was going to release him it would have been at the beach..

Now, what can I expect from Shelby his so called sibling I guess since I found her 1 day after, she still cannot fly. Also, she came after Rocky from the room. She has always followed Rocky with everything, even food..She would not eat most times unless Rocky eat first, so I'm not sure what to expect from her now..I just checked on her and she looks scared, little shaking of her wings. Overall, She's been with Rocky since day one...

Now, I guess Rocky may be okay, he did make it back here to the roof and was with the others, but again, he left and no idea where he is now..

Whats doing??

Thanks

Anthony


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

What kind of pigeon Rocky is?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's a good question because we have Pigeons & Doves nesting here..Rocky looks like a cross of a Rock/Morning Dove, has a flat tail..Overall, he looks like a Dove in Pigeon colors, same as Shelby, strange..Does this help with behavior?

I have an update as well..Rocky was seen on an awning right below me with the others..However, I watched most reject him and chase him off..Then I heard a Boom!, must of landed on the awning below me which I can't see from any spot I go to nor from the parking lot..So, I hope he stays put if he is still there and being its dark right now, I don't see him trying a flight anytime soon..

Now, what gets me, just before he bailed and as always, we were having a blast!! He loves to play seek food with me by play pecking between my fingers and I always rough house his head like a little kid, loves it..So, with all of this bond, why on earth did he not come to me or come back home?? He saw me on my balcony from the awning he was on and I called him so many times. He did come once, but only to the awning on my balcony..If I reached down about 3 feet I could have reached him, but he went back to the other awning again and that was it..

Can I expect that he will stay around here now and what about Shelby? She looks really sad..I brought her, her food before and all she did was look around for Rocky...

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're pigeons. He doesn't want to come in because he is enjoying his freedom to fly. He may come back when he gets hungry enough, if he doesn't get lost, or if a predator doesn't get him. Hopefully he will get hungry and be able to find his way back.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you able to put Shelby out where Rocky can see her? Maybe if the others are pushing him away, he'll go to hang out with her and give you a better opportunity to catch him. Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

seems he will come back if he wants to.. I would leave food out in front of the door and call him everyday and put it down..one day open the door and put the food inside and he may walk right in.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!

Well, he has turned up over the last 3 days, on my roof!!! It seems that he is flocking with some other birds in a building across from me which I totally prefer then my building since some SOB poisoned 6 a few Months ago..Now, I have tried to catch him, but he wants nothing to do with that/me...He looks so small and lost out there with the others and I feel so bad!! I never thought I would be feeding him breed!! I didn't mean too, I was feeding the others so they would leave my Budgies alone and poof! Rocky was in the mix..

So, I did get some seed, and also made his favorite being rice & sweet peas..Overall, I cannot afford to give seed out to them all just to try feeding Rocky..The others still push/chase him off, but he comes right back!  My little buddy!! I'm not sure what to do..I did try Shelby, but with all of the other birds out there (about 15) Rocky I think is just a bit overwhelmed, just looks lost, like he has no idea how to act or what to do. I was really hoping to have him for a pet, maybe let him out when he was an adult to see if he would return by days end..

As for Shelby, man! She is taking it hard! She is always looking at the top of the door since Rocky loved it there.. Also, She always followed Rocky..If he ate, she would too..If he went walking around, she would be right behind him..And still, She cannot fly!! I had her on the balcony today hoping to lure Rocky in, but also to give her time outside since she's been in her room for a while now doing nothing..I also had my Love bird out along with 2 Budgies out of 16, so she was checking things out which I'm sure stimulated her, exactly what she needed!! Just getting out of that room for a bit I'm sure made her happy. Plus She saw her others, very excited she was....Wow, I'm not the only one here?.. Still, I wish my little buddy would come back! I totally miss playing with him since Shelby continues to beat me..I think if she could poop on me she would, maybe a good shake of the tail would do it...I don't know whats up with her..

And now that Rocky is not here, she has all of my attention..Plus I have been working with her to strengthen her wing muscles..I place her on my wrist, hold her up high (I'm 6'3) and then come down pretty fast so she flaps enough to lift..Sometimes She will take off and land which is great because I want her to be confident in her landings as well. She's much better this week!! Before She would just about land head first..feet hit then boom, down on her chin. However, not sure whats taking her so long...Rocky was able to fly at about 3 2 1/2 weeks..But this is also when I believe Shelby had Trich which really created an issue on her feather growth..But now She is fully feathered, her tail looks a bit frayed still, but better from 2 weeks ago.

BTW, I also tried that seed dumping in front of me, but Rocky won't even come close to me nor the others until all food is down for a while..Man! he would will certainly go hungry if I didn't make sure he was getting the food I put down..I'm also giving him Mega Vitamins in water (A-Z with Electrolytes) I guess all of the other birds here will be super charged too..Also, I'm wondering if I should treat him for Trich every few Months if he hangs around here that is..Its so frustrating! I feel very sad most of the days to boot! 

Well, I am glad that he is okay so far...If anyone has more ideas of what to do for him or try to catch him, please let me know


Thanks a bunch!

Anthony


----------

